# Chicken Bones



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Just to let you know that Brontie is having her first ever chicken wing as I type, and absolutely loving it. Thanks Kendal and Wilfiboy for the tip off. We would never have thought of doing this when she is so small but what a success! Have frozen the second one for tomorrow, makes a change from her Kong and it has kept her going for much longer this lunchtime!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad she's enjoying it. I remember switching my last dog onto a raw diet when he was 11 years old and the sight of him tackling his first chicken carcass was amazing!


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Mmm... never would have thought I was a bit squeamish, but put me off my sandwich a bit holding one end of the raw chicken at the same time!


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't think chicken bones were good for dogs because they splinter??? just watch her carefully!!!! We use marrow bones, Ruby LOVES them and they don't splinter. She can chew and chew.....


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Andrea, raw chicken bones are fine, it's only cooked bones of any kind that shouldn't be fed.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

That's right Boycie loves raw bones
Esp marrow bones
Will try chicken wings at weekend 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad she liked it James ... they'll be going up in price if there s a rush on this weekend x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So where do I get chicken wings and rib bones from? Do you just use human stuff from the supermarket, make friends with a local butcher or buy bulk frozen dog supplies?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

start off with ur butcher or super market. the thing about bul buying frozen is with most companys it needs to be a big order or they wont deliver. start off small and see how you do.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Andrea, just to reassure you, we've watched Brontie carefully and I can report you there were absolutely no adverse affects from her raw chicken wing. Lol, even stools better! Bought some lambs liver too, but haven't given that yet - can anyone tell me if its ok to give, cooked, at 10 weeks old??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know you can have liver raw James cant imagine it'll make much difference cooked but only my opinion . I just buy my chicken wings from supermarket then freeze them in smaller portions and then defrost everyday... they 're cheap enough . Jollys pet store sell them in 4kg bags along with chicken necks, different chunks, tripe, heart etc but not sure if they are national x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

liver you can give raw or cooked, but not too much too often. it can give them the skits if they have to much as it is very rich.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked up a packet of chicken wings then 'chickened out' and put them back. Don't you end up with uncooked chicken juice all over the floor? Keep thinking of that horrible ad where the raw pink chicken juice is all over the counter then the little kid picks up a red ice lolly that has been in it and licks it!! Now where is that antibacterial spray...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol thats another reason i feed frozen, less mess. 

i have a 7 year old brother and have been feeding raw for just over three years now. and other than one bad tummy bug than only me an my mum came down with last year along with one of the girls at work whos oh had it before me. we have had no problems. lol some people just can doi it and that is fine. lol as long as your dog is happy then stick whe what your on. 


i try not to push people into it unless i feel it would realy benofit their dog i.e. realy bad skin constent scrtching, dog is on steroids to combat the skin problems. then i relay do say pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeseeee try it lol

but dont wory she will be fine on what every she is fed.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Mandy. If you want to feed raw but prefer something more convenient, you could take a look at my supplier www.naturalinstinct.com who supply a complete raw diet ground up in frozen portions. The chicken and bone are in there with veg and fruit and supplements to give a balanced diet. Wilfiboy is about to try it too. They deliver to your door in insulated boxes. I just like the fact that I don't have to worry about adding things to balance the diet, but I'm going to start giving chicken wings etc as an occasional variation. I know what you mean about the mess though - they always seem to drag bones out of their dish to eat them somewhere special. We have a cream rug that Dylan has chosen as his bone place and no matter how many times I move them, they always end up back there  When I used to feed chicken carcasses I would give them in the garden, but that's not very practical in winter.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go on Mandy I dare you ... its becoming a habit me bullying you lol ... I hold the wing with kitchen roll so they have something to chew against and so greedy Mabel doesnt swallow it whole, no mess just make sure you wash your hand ( 65x with dettol... turn round count to 10.........) :laugh:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Go on Mandy I dare you ... its becoming a habit me bullying you lol ... I hold the wing with kitchen roll so they have something to chew against and so greedy Mabel doesnt swallow it whole, no mess just make sure you wash your hand ( 65x with dettol... turn round count to 10.........) :laugh:


No it's 65x with dettol... stand on one foot and count to 10.........

I'm a veggie and the thought of holding on to a raw chicken wing as Flo chomps isn't inviting, but hey for my Flo I'll have a go at anything. Watch this space. Not feeling at all bullied but I'm feelong a bit isolated as the UK lot all appear to live within meeting distance.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

yeh Im off round to Andys for a cuppa later lol .... everyone seems to be coming out of the wood work, and who said Yorkshire folk had whippets!! Can see what you mean if your a veggie though about the chicken wings.. goes a little against the grain. but Flo would love 'em by gum x x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I never used to hold the chicken wings and didn't have any problems. Maybe just give them to her and keep watch to check that she's ok with them.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just gave Dylan his first chicken wings and he voted them a success. He took his time with them and I watched him but didn't hold them. I'm just going to give them every couple of days for a change.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad Dylan liked the chicken. Brontie had her 2nd one today, semi frozen and she spent ages chewing it so it also wore her out. This forum is great for tips. PS. We're in Cheshire, dont know of anyone else with a cockapoo round here.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not that far James. Im sure we could arrange a summer meet where people drive for exmple an hour to a destination x


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh that's good to hear, maybe I'll have to give the chicken wings a try! I'm sure Ruby will love them!


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Andrea, freeze them the minute you get them to guard against salmonella. Brontie has them about 3 times a week now and loves them.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Not that far James. Im sure we could arrange a summer meet where people drive for exmple an hour to a destination x


Oh no - I'm 1 hour 50 minutes from Derby coming straight up M1 from junction 13, am I too far away to join in?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol your only aloud to have a meat if you promis to take lodes of photos and post them. lol or send them to me.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mandy, there must be a few of us in the south-east - I know I've seen someone in Kent, where are you?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im up for a couple of hours in the summer ( travel that is not that thats all the time I've got lol)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Mandy, there must be a few of us in the south-east - I know I've seen someone in Kent, where are you?


Mid Bedfordshire so I could go as far as Derby to join up with the 'Yorkshire' mob or we could do a southerm meet out Essex way. Flo's brother lives in Essex and we go there very few months for a reunion.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

"mob!!", "mob!!!" I'm sure thats northist or at the very least generalising lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm Essex/East London borders and happy to travel north to Bishops Stortford, east to Southend/Chelmsford, west into North London and south to Maidstone ish. Maybe further for a one-off get-together.


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi have just come across this thread, am i reading correct that you can give raw chicken wings to dogs? Don't mean to come across daft just wanting to check.

Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Sas thats what people are talking about, but raw not cooked as they are too brittle when cooked. Wilf and Mable have one everyday for their tea .. its their favourite meal x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

can i ask do they eat all of it or just the meat???????
i was worried about eating the bones.....
not met the dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh they eat it all .. most people sound to just give them the wing, I hold the thin end of the wing, with kitchen roll to get a grip, for Mable cos she's so greedy she'd just swallow it whole x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

marzy said:


> can i ask do they eat all of it or just the meat???????
> i was worried about eating the bones.....
> not met the dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> marzy


yip full wing bone and all, i like to give it to them frozen


----------

